# midweek



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Anybody looking at Wed/Thurs?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been looking at it. Give me a call tomorrow Andy, if you have a spot on the boat I may be able to run out with you.

Chris


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i think we may try for a blue or a sword. chris ill call you tomorrow


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My daughter is in an art show in Mobile and gets her BS degree.....know where I'll be........


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

dont jinx it!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If I can't go............I'm jinxin'.....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Downtime2 My daughter is in an art show in Mobile and gets her BS degree.....know where I'll be........

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congratulations are in order,..........you'll be popping buttons off your shirt.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade,I just knew you were going to say,,,,,,,My daughter is graduating, we have our once of year meeting, my son has a huge game, wife is having surgery,I just lost my dog, I am supposed to pick my mom up at the airport, so you know where I will be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and it is not one of the places just mentioned! Oh well, I hope someone catches something.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I see Blue Flu burning a few of my sick days at work. Blue skies, blue boat, and blue water (blue flu). I'm in!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Thunderstruck (4/20/2009)*I see Blue Flu burning a few of my sick days at work. Blue skies, blue boat, and blue water (blue flu). I'm in!!


im a big fan of that disease.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

woody, are you fishing out of venice or OB?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn Andy..I guess I gotta go fill the boat from last Thursday to make the party....where you headin?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Southeast maybe?


----------

